# Club Needing 2 Members



## 0824Scratch1016 (May 5, 2017)

I have 1 700+ acre hunting club in Northern Troup/Southern Coweta counties. Its north of Hogansville & south of Grantville on Hwy 29 & Coweta/Heard Rd. 3-4 acre pond with bass and bream. Camp site but no power. Buckmasters record book taken in 2016. Area has some really big deer and good genetics. Ihave hunted this last over 30 years. First come get the remaining 2 spots. Dues are $575.00 per year. No guest bringing allowed. Call Ken @ 706-302-6858


----------



## BDD (May 5, 2017)

what about kids ? I have a 12 year old.


----------



## Tarpfisher (May 6, 2017)

I'm interested also... can you please PM more details?


----------

